# Angeln in Holland



## Viktor1994 (22. Juli 2017)

Moin moin,

ich würde gerne mal mein Glück in den Niederlanden probieren.

Nun bin ich neu auf dem Gebiet: 

1) Wollte im Gebiet Enschede angeln. Welchen Vispas brauche ich und könnt ihr mir das Gebiet empfehlen? Ich will auf Brassen und Hecht angeln. 
Oder gibt es da bessere Gebiete dafür?

2) Habe ein pdf von 280 Seiten gefunden, aber alles auf Niederländisch. Wo kann ich alle Regeln usw lesen?

3) Mein Vater hat keinen Fischereischein. Darf er mit dem Vispas trotzdem angeln?

4) Was muss ich alles beachten?  Gibt es in den Kanälen Sperrstrecken sowie in DE auch? 

5) Lieber in Kanälen, Flüssen oder Seen angeln?

6) Kann man irgendwo eine Unterkunft mieten, direkt am Wasser? 


Hoffe sind nicht allzu viele Fragen. Danke


----------



## Marcoallround (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hey
Ich kann dir leider über dieses Gebiet keine Auskunft geben aber du brauchst den Vispas den kannst du in allen angelläden oder teilweise auch in Tierhandlungen kaufen.
Ich empfehle die die app Visplaner.nl runterzuladen,da siehst du alle gewässer in denen du angeln darfst.
Ich würd sagen wenn du Hechte gangen möchtest sind die polder am besten wenns auf Brassen geht ebenfalls Polder oder Kanäle aber auch Seen können sich lohnen.
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Steph75 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hey hallo... den vispas, kannst du direkt im Internet anfordern, unter vispas.nl. Da kannst du auch festlegen, ob du mit zwei oder drei Ruten Fischen möchtest, oder ob für die die nachtangelerlaubniss in frage kommt. Dein Vater braucht keine angelegte fischerreiprüfung um den vispas zu erwerben. Du bekommst zum vispas ein kleines Buch dazu, in denen die Gewässer aufgelistet sind, an denen du fischen darfst. Und darin stehen auch sämtliche Sonderregelungen. Dieses Buch musst du auch immer bei dir führen,  es ist Teil der angelerlaubnis. Zu den Gewässern kann ich in der Ecke nix sagen. Aber einfach ausprobieren. Kleine polder lohnen sich meistens auf Hecht, größere schifffahrtskanäle , spundwände , Hafenbecken für Zander und barsch und brassen gibts da eigentlich fast überall. Viel Spaß


----------



## Viktor1994 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Danke sehr. Wo angelt ihr, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Warten bis heute abend 20 Uhr.

Dann das neue, gerade hochladende Anglerboardvideo zum Thema gucken ;-)


----------



## Viktor1994 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Sehr gerne


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

#6#6#6


----------



## Bronco84 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Mahlzeit. 
Im Raum Enschede bekommst du den VISpas vom Verein 
"Vios" Enschede. Einfach mal bei google eintippen. 
Wenn du aus Deutschland nach Enschede fährst fahre durch gronau und halte an bei "Angelsport Böcker". Dort kannst du den vispas kaufen. 
Der Verein hat sehr viele Stadtteiche die einen guten karpfen und Hecht bestand haben. 
Dann gibt es hier noch den Twente Kanal. Ein Gewässer wo man wahre Sternstunden erleben, aber auch genauso gut total abschneidern kann. Ist nicht ganz einfach zu beangeln. 
Um zu wissen wo du angeln darfst empfehle ich dir die App "visplanner". Dort wird dir genau gezeigt  wo du angeln darfst. Einfach Ort eintippen und fertig. 
Auf das Video von Thomas bin ich auch gespannt ;-). 
Gruß Bronco von der Grenze


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



Bronco84 schrieb:


> Um zu wissen wo du angeln darfst empfehle ich dir *die App "visplanner"*. Dort wird dir genau gezeigt  wo du angeln darfst. Einfach Ort eintippen und fertig.


Habe ich auch das erste Mal gesehen und es funzt echt einfach und genial - wird auch alles gezeigt ;- )


----------



## ulli1958m (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann das neue, gerade hochladende Anglerboardvideo zum Thema gucken ;-)


_*Guck ich dann auch *_#6

...und da kann man Thomas bestimmt auch mal _voll_ gut von der Seite sehen :m




visplanner-app....hab noch nix besseres gesehen...TOP |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*Guck ich dann auch *_#6
> 
> ...und da kann man Thomas bestimmt auch mal _voll_ gut von der Seite sehen :m


versuchs immer zu vermeiden ;-)))


----------



## Bronco84 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Und falls nach dem Video noch fragen sind immer raus damit. 
Da ich an der Grenze wohne und auch der Sprache mächtig bin helfe ich gern. Gruß Bronco. #6

Offtopic. 

@ Thomas. Die visplanner App ist wirklich sowas von genial. 
Da könnten sich unsere Verbanditen mal mehrere dicke Scheiben Abschneiden. Eigentlich sogar vom gesamten Fischerei Management in nl . Aber naja. Bloß nicht aufregen heute. 


Gruß Bronco. :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Da habt ihr:
Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute

Viel Spaß dabei!!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Grüße dich,

ich versuche mal ein wenig zu helfen.


Viktor1994 schrieb:


> 1) Wollte im Gebiet Enschede angeln. Welchen Vispas brauche ich und könnt ihr mir das Gebiet empfehlen? Ich will auf Brassen und Hecht angeln.
> Oder gibt es da bessere Gebiete dafür?


Im Grunde genommen brauchst du nur den normalen VISpas, den du in jedem x-beliebigen Verein kaufen kannst. Allerdings hat Enschede auch ein paar eigene Gewässer - die man nur dann beangeln darf - wenn man im Verein "HSV V.I.O.S. - Enschede" ist. Also würde ich dir vorschlagen den VISpas von diesem Verein zu kaufen. Online kannst du den VISpas bestellen und dort den Verein Enschede angeben oder du kaufst ihn in der Nähe von Enschede. Ich kenne dort jetzt keine Geschäfter, allerdings sollte jeder Angelladen (Hengelsport), Postamt und oft auch Tierhandlungen den VISpas verkaufen.



Viktor1994 schrieb:


> 2) Habe ein pdf von 280 Seiten gefunden, aber alles auf Niederländisch. Wo kann ich alle Regeln usw lesen?


Leider gibt es die Seite - die bis vor kurzem noch alle Regeln auf Deutsch hatte - nicht mehr.

Die allgemeinen Regeln übersetzt:



> *Allgemein:*
> 
> 
> In den in der gemeinsamen Liste der niederländischen Angelgewässer (Gezamenlijke Lijst van Nederlandse Viswateren) genannten Gewässern darf ausschließlich nur in Kombination mit einen gültigen VISpas geangelt werden. Die Liste der Angelgewässer ohne den erforderlichen VISpas gibt dazu kein Recht.
> ...



Außerdem gibt es noch für jede Region "Ähnlich wie bei uns ein Bundesland" einzelne Regeln. Das sind aber meist nur wenige Sätze auf die man achten sollte. Wenn du allerdings die Grundregeln beachtest und "keinen" Fisch mit nimmst, bekommst du eigentlich keine Probleme.




Viktor1994 schrieb:


> 3) Mein Vater hat keinen Fischereischein. Darf er mit dem Vispas trotzdem angeln?


In den Niederlanden wird keine Prüfung benötigt. Egal wer - ihr müsst nur einen VISpas kaufen und das Buch dabei führen oder alternativ zum Buch die App auf eurem Handy haben (auf die bestehende Internetverbindung achten)



Viktor1994 schrieb:


> 4) Was muss ich alles beachten?  Gibt es in den Kanälen Sperrstrecken sowie in DE auch?


Wenn du die VISplanner App nutzt, siehst du sofort, ob du an dem Gewässer und teilstück angeln darfst. Weitere punkte werden durch die Regeln geregelt. 



Viktor1994 schrieb:


> 5) Lieber in Kanälen, Flüssen oder Seen angeln?


Ich bevorzuge die Kanäle aber auch die Flüsse mit den Buhnen sind unglaublich spannend.


----------



## Viktor1994 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Vielen Dank! Super Erklärt.


----------



## Lazer45 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Moin, Moin,

klasse Beitrag - tolles Video, unterhaltsam und informativ #6

Habe den Vispas Samstag online bestellt und ausgedruckt, App runtergeladen und gestern erstmals für 2 Stunden los...alles völlig unkompliziert.

Keine Riesen gefangen aber Fisch ist da 

@Dennis - vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal an nem Polder...


Grüße

Arno


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Genau DAS freut mich, wenn wir helfen konnten!!

Klasse und Glückwunsch!


----------



## Sunwalk (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Tolle tipps hier, danke dafür! Demnächst gehts mal los Richtung Holland


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Dann aber auch berichten ;-)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



Lazer45 schrieb:


> @Dennis - vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal an nem Polder...


Hallo Arno,

freut mich das es bei dir so unkompliziert geklappt hat.
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal im Nachbarland #6


----------



## putschii (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Direkt mal als Inspiration genutzt und nu geht es spontan für ne Woche los nach Holland


----------



## Latao (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Moin, ich hänge mich mal an. Ich bin demnächst in den Niederlanden unterwegs und wollte mir gerade den VisPas bestellen. Nun habe ich 2 Probleme:
1. Er möchte das ich Initialen angebe. Also die Anfangsbuchstaben meines Namens. Wenn ich diese da eingebe, gibt er nachher auf dem VisPas folgendes an: Drh meine Initialen , meinen Nachnamen an. Das kann doch nicht korrekt sein. Sieht zumindest komisch aus.
2. Man kann dort nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen richtig? Diese besitze ich aber nicht  kann ich die zb. die meiner Eltern nehmen?


----------



## wilhelm (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hallo Latao, Drh 


dhr. ist die Abkürzung für 

de heer  also Herr auf deutsch.
Welche Karte du nimmst ist egal.(Wenn Karteninhaber......;-)  )einverstanden, wo ich von ausgehe.


----------



## Latao (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo Latao, Drh
> 
> 
> dhr. ist die Abkürzung für
> ...



Ok das ist schon mal gut. Aber warum drh und dann (in meinem Fall) VZ also die Initialen?


----------



## wilhelm (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Auf dem Vispass 2017 steht der Vorname nicht mehr drauf sondern Initialen und Familienname.Wenn du den Antrag vollständig ausfüllst wird dir die Ansicht ( Aussehen ) angezeigt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



Latao schrieb:


> 1. Er möchte das ich Initialen angebe. Also die Anfangsbuchstaben meines Namens. Wenn ich diese da eingebe, gibt er nachher auf dem VisPas folgendes an: Drh meine Initialen , meinen Nachnamen an. Das kann doch nicht korrekt sein. Sieht zumindest komisch aus.
> 2. Man kann dort nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen richtig? Diese besitze ich aber nicht  kann ich die zb. die meiner Eltern nehmen?


1: Das ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Mag für uns Deutsche komisch aussehen, stimmt aber soweit.
2: Wenn du die Erlaubnis deiner Eltern erhalten hast, dann kannst du auch dessen Kreditkarte verwenden.


----------



## Latao (1. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> 1: Das ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Mag für uns Deutsche komisch aussehen, stimmt aber soweit.
> 2: Wenn du die Erlaubnis deiner Eltern erhalten hast, dann kannst du auch dessen Kreditkarte verwenden.



Ok dann ist ja gut. Sieht wirklich etwas komisch aus  
Dann will ich ihn mal ordern.
Jemand einen groben Richtwert, wie lange es dauert bis der Pass bei mir ist (mir ist bewusst, dass man einen vorläufigen bekommt)?



wilhelm schrieb:


> Auf dem Vispass 2017 steht der Vorname nicht mehr drauf sondern Initialen und Familienname.Wenn du den Antrag vollständig ausfüllst wird dir die Ansicht ( Aussehen ) angezeigt.



Danke euch beiden für die schnellen Infos.


----------



## Spiker86 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

2 Wochen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



Latao schrieb:


> Jemand einen groben Richtwert, wie lange es dauert bis der Pass bei mir ist (mir ist bewusst, dass man einen vorläufigen bekommt)?


Bei mir hat es Online immer nur 2 Wochen gedauert. Habe ich den im Laden bestellt, da können es ganz andere Zeiten sein.
Aktuell kann es aber zu Verzögerungen bis 6 Wochen kommen. Ob dies "noch aktuell" ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber wenn es dann doch etwas länger dauert, weißt du auf jeden Fall bescheid.


----------



## Latao (2. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es Online immer nur 2 Wochen gedauert. Habe ich den im Laden bestellt, da können es ganz andere Zeiten sein.
> Aktuell kann es aber zu Verzögerungen bis 6 Wochen kommen. Ob dies "noch aktuell" ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber wenn es dann doch etwas länger dauert, weißt du auf jeden Fall bescheid.



So habe ihn bestellt  Danke euch für die Infos.
Les ich das richtig, dass man statt der Liste der Gewässer nur die Visplanner App haben muss? Das wäre ja einfacher


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Entweder - oder, ja..

oder beides ;-) 

Wobei, das hab ich ja in der Praxis beim filmen sehen dürfen, das ist schon genial mit der App:
Gucken wo Du bist, blaue Gewässer darfste dann angeln, und auf "Knopfdruck" haste auch gleich noch Sonderregeln dazu fürs jeweilige Gewässer..


----------



## Latao (2. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Entweder - oder, ja..
> 
> oder beides ;-)
> 
> ...



Sehr gut  Habe die App mal geladen. Nun kann es losgehen.


----------



## poldi82 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hab das Heft immer im Auto. Ans Wasser nehme ich aber nur das Telefon mit. Falls mal der Akku schwächelt oder man unerwartet kein Netz hat, kann der Kontrolleur nicht groß meckern... Man will ja im Ausland als Gast nicht unangenehm Auffallen.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



poldi82 schrieb:


> Hab das Heft immer im Auto. Ans Wasser nehme ich aber nur das Telefon mit. Falls mal der Akku schwächelt oder man unerwartet kein Netz hat, kann der Kontrolleur nicht groß meckern... Man will ja im Ausland als Gast nicht unangenehm Auffallen.



Guter Tipp! Genau so würde ich das auch machen. 

Bitte auch daran denken, man braucht in Holland eine bestehende Internetverbindung für die App, Stichwort Roaming....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Stimmt - Topp-Tipp mit Heft im Auto für Notfall!! 
DANKE!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bitte auch daran denken, man braucht in Holland eine bestehende Internetverbindung für die App, Stichwort Roaming....


Was viele noch nicht wissen.
Innerhalb der EU dürfen die Telefonanbieter keine Unterschiede bei der Leistung machen. Kurz gesagt: In den Niederlanden gelten die selben Bedingungen für das Internet wie in Deutschland, also keine extra Kosten.


----------



## ronram (2. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Anglerboard-Angelpausen also auch am niederländischen Polderwater. .


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

genau - Meldungen dann direkt einstellen ;-))


----------



## Nizzyx (5. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Nabend,

wollte morgen in Südlimburg an die Maas zum Angeln.
Mein Niederländisch ist leider nicht so gut... darf ich da ans Wasser?

Toestemming tot het betreden van de aan de rivier 

de Maas grenzende percelen, die eigendom zijn van de Staat der Nederlanden, 

uitsluitend voor zover voor de uitoefening van de hengelsport noodzakelijk. 

De percelen liggen tussen km 22.550 (uitmonding Geul in de Grensmaas) en 

km 147.000 (stuw-sluis te Sambeek). De uitzonderingen hierop zijn hierboven 

opgenomen. Het is verboden die gedeelten te betreden waar werkzaamheden in 

uitvoering zijn.

Ich verstehe, dass man die Gebiete zum Angeln betreten darf aber am Ende steht wieder, dass irgendwas verboten ist? 
Mein Angelplatz liegt zwischen den angegeben 22 und 147km.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wilhelm (5. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Nizzyx,
So hier die ungefähre Übersetzung:
Die Genehmigung, das Land neben der Maas zu betreten, das dem Staat der Niederlande gehört, nur insoweit, als für die Ausübung der Fischerei notwendig. Die Parzellen sind zwischen 22 550 km (Trench Mund in Grensmaas) und 147.000 km (Damm-Schleuse in Sambeek). Die Ausnahmen sind oben aufgeführt. Es ist verboten, solche Bereiche zu betreten, wo die Arbeit ist im Gange.Also wo gearbeitet wird.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Nizzyx (5. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Super. Vielen Dank !

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

